# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun kilpailutus 2015/2

## kuukanko

Turussa on aloitettu uusi bussiliikenteen kilpailukierros. Kohteet sillä ovat:
Linja 99: 5 2-akselista matalalattiabussia, joista 2 uusia. Sopimuskausi 25.4.201630.6.2021 + 2 vuoden optio (tilaaja päättää yksipuolisesti sen käyttämisestä kolmen vuoden kuluessa alkuperäisen sopimuksen tekemisestä)Linjan 100 täydennysliikenne ja linja 101: 6 telibussia. Sopimuskausi 27.9.201630.6.2019. Linjan 100 liikennettä tilataan siten, että pääosa siitä tilataan linjan 18 liikennöitsijältä sen sopimuksen puitteissa, mm. lähes kaikki viikonlopun ajot. Tässä nimenomaisessa kilpailutuksessa valitaan linjalle 100 täydennysliikennettä hoitava liikennöitsijä, jolta tilataan sellainen liikenne, joka ylittää linjan 18 liikennöitsijän kohteessa olevan 22 auton määrän taikka jonka tilaukset joudutaan tekemään niin lähellä ajon ajankohtaa, että sitä ei voida ottaa huomioon kuljettajien työvuorolistassa. Linjaa 101 liikennöidään silloin, kun Logomon tapahtumaan odotetaan yli 1 500 hengen yleisöä. Toistaiseksi vakiintuneempia liikennöintipäiviä ovat olleet Voice of Finland kilpailun suorien finaalilähetysten päivät keväällä.
Molemmissa kohteissa on 8 vuoden keski-ikävaatimus ja 15 vuoden maksimi-ikävaatimus. Kalustopistetystä ei ole, vaan halvin tarjous voittaa.

Tarjouspyyntö löytyy täältä.

----------


## 034

Tarjouspyynnön linkki on vanhentunut.
http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2015/0520007x/3245091.htm

----------


## 034

Onko tästä tullut virallista lopputulosta? Samanlaista vedosta kuin 18 lopputuloksesta lautakunnan sivuilla

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tästä tullut virallista lopputulosta? Samanlaista vedosta kuin 18 lopputuloksesta lautakunnan sivuilla


Lautakunnan sivuilla tiedot eivät ole näkyvissä (päätöspykälän kohdalla lukee, että tieto on salassapidettävä, vaikkei se enää sitä olekaan). Sen sijaan Hilmassa on tänään julkaistu jälki-ilmoitus, jossa kerrotaan molempien kohteiden voittajaksi V-S Bussipalvelut.

----------

